# Which Reindeer Are You?



## wasabi (Dec 7, 2005)

http://quizilla.com/users/keylime/quizzes/Which reindeer are you?/


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 7, 2005)

You're Comet! You zoom around, and when you're not delivering presents, you like to visit outer space.


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 8, 2005)

You are Prancer! You like to prance around and show off for all the female reindeer...you're very confident.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 8, 2005)

You're Donner...the "weird reindeer"! But we love you that way!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 8, 2005)

You're Rudolph - the leader of the pack! You are full of Christmas spirit...after all, you lead the way every Christmas eve!

*yey!! *


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 8, 2005)

My favorite, but, I think it's hilarious since I don't like Christmas this year


----------



## lmw80 (Dec 8, 2005)

_2256 other people got this result!
This quiz has been taken 18746 times.
12% of people had this result._


----------



## buckytom (Dec 8, 2005)

another comet here.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 8, 2005)

Awww, I love Rudolph, that's cool!


----------



## funny (Dec 8, 2005)

*vixen*


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 10, 2005)

You're Donner...the "weird reindeer"! But we love you that way!

Ditto on pdswife and wasabi!

Grace


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 10, 2005)

You are Dasher! You're fast, and at the head of the pack.

 Well, I am the head of the Dasher pack!

 Cameron


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 10, 2005)

Barbara


----------



## middie (Dec 13, 2005)




----------



## licia (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm also a Rudolph.  Christmas Eve will be strange with so many of us leading!!


----------



## Zontec (Dec 15, 2005)

Rudolph, because I look like him after a couple glasses of wine!


----------



## 240brickman (Dec 20, 2005)

apparently, I am Comet

<whew>

My parents are relieved to learn that I'm not Prancer


----------

